# Drywall bottom of stair stringers question



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You can attach directly to the stringers.....


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

it is only considered a "fire guarded" stairway if the drywall is taped and mudded.


----------

